# Wal-Mart & American Express "Bluebird" checking is down.



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I put money on my Bluebird card yesterday for my business. I didn't spend any. The card was declined at the post office today. I went online to my Bluebird account. I got the message that the system is down for maintenance. I wonder if it's another denial of service attack like some of the big ones over the last month or so.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I'll bite--what's Bluebird??

People--as soon as my DDs happen, that money is withdrawn.

http://www.bluebird.com/ okay, found it.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

BillS said:


> I put money on my Bluebird card yesterday for my business. I didn't spend any. The card was declined at the post office today. I went online to my Bluebird account. I got the message that the system is down for maintenance. I wonder if it's another denial of service attack like some of the big ones over the last month or so.


If it it is tied into citi, they were down for more than 6 hrs yesterday... No issue given just said it wasn't a cyber attack... Suuuurrrreeee it wasn't


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

JayJay said:


> I'll bite--what's Bluebird??
> 
> People--as soon as my DDs happen, that money is withdrawn.
> 
> http://www.bluebird.com/ okay, found it.


Bluebird is a no fee checking account through American Express that's offered at Wal-Mart. It's back up now. I checked online this morning and my account showed more than enough money to pay for postage at the post office.


----------

